
Colin Kroll, Vine and HQ Trivia founder, dies aged 35 - nano81
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/colin-droll-dead-death-vine-founder-hq-trivia-ceo-cause-age-35-a8685901.html
======
wjossey
The New York Times is also reporting that it was due to a drug overdose.

If you, or anyone you know, needs help, know that today is a great day to get
sober. There's a meeting near you with other addicts who can help you start a
journey to recovery.

For AA meetings: [https://www.aa.org/](https://www.aa.org/)

For NA meetings: [https://www.na.org/](https://www.na.org/)

Don't leave your loved ones like two of my parents left me! The journey is
hard, but your family will love having you around for a full and happier life.

